# Just diagnosed



## Michxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi just diagnosed with Type 3 diabetes yesterday and was out straight onto a tablet called Metformin.  I am still in shock and have loads to take in so any info greatly received.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Mich, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis - there is a lot to take in and it is quite a shock to hear. The good news though, is that now you are diagnosed and starting treatment you will hopefully begin to feel much better. Up to diagnosis no doubt your blood sugar levels were quite high a lot of the time, and this can affect your mood, make you tired, poorly - all sorts of things. After diagnosis though, many people find that the adaptations they make to their diet and activity levels make them happier and healthier than they have felt for some time - I hope this will be true of you too 

Have a look in the Useful links thread for some good information to start you off. Particularly highly recommended by our members is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - do get hold of a copy if you can as it will really help you understand and get to grips with things 

Please ask anything that confuses or concerns you - nothing is silly, and we were all in your position once. Everyone is very friendly and helpful, so pitch right in!


----------



## Michxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for that i am sure there will be pleanty of questions - I hope i dont become a pest lol


----------



## am64 (Jul 27, 2011)

hi mich and welcome from me toooo !

 its very scarely when first dx ..i cried for days ! so don t worry you've come to a good place for support ..have a good look around and remember no question is regarded silly here ...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2011)

Michxx said:


> Thanks for that i am sure there will be pleanty of questions - I hope i dont become a pest lol



Pester away! It's why we are here!


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Mich. Welcome 

There are no pests on here. Just keen posters 

Rob

ps. I presume the type 3 is a typo


----------



## Michxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks evry1 - this site looks great.  Soz bout typo its is Type 2 I have.  Just made up a totally new illness and only diagnosed yest lol.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from me.

I'm sure that you'll find lots of people here with similar experiences who can help you plot your way to controlling things.

Just start pestering (although, as has been mentioned, there is no such thing here!).

Andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 28, 2011)

Michxx said:


> Thanks evry1 - this site looks great.  Soz bout typo its is Type 2 I have.  Just made up a totally new illness and only diagnosed yest lol.



Your comment made me chuckle

Welcome to the forum its a great place to come for help and support.


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mich


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Mich


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome Mitch - pester away - we all do it!


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Mich and welcome to the forum


----------



## Michxx (Jul 28, 2011)

*Alcohol & Metformin*

Hi, this may seem a bit am on stupid but here goes - I am on 1 500mg tab of metformin (this is only my 3rd day) however I am goin to a music fest this weekend and would normally drink a fair few ciders - I have read the instructions and it says DO NOT TAKE ALCOHOL, can anyone advise what they do re alcohol. Had the music fest been last weekend I wouldnt have even know i was diabetic


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2011)

Michxx said:


> Hi, this may seem a bit am on stupid but here goes - I am on 1 500mg tab of metformin (this is only my 3rd day) however I am goin to a music fest this weekend and would normally drink a fair few ciders - I have read the instructions and it says DO NOT TAKE ALCOHOL, can anyone advise what they do re alcohol. Had the music fest been last weekend I wouldnt have even know i was diabetic



Hi Mich, I've responded to your post on the General Messageboard


----------



## evedan (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hello Mich*

Welcome from me too!!!!!


----------



## Klocky (Aug 2, 2011)

evedan said:


> Welcome from me too!!!!!



And from me


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome!

I'm on Metformin.

Booze lowers your blood glucose and Metformin does too. I'm not trying to scare you. May I suggest you be sensible and don't pickle yourself.

Just be careful you don't make your blood sugars too low.


----------

